# Hymer 544



## Deepdaler (Apr 11, 2009)

Just bought a1998 hymer 544 2.5 wuth central lounge anybody had one or got one i know its a bit late but would appreciate any feed back good or bad it has no oven does anyone know the best place to get one fit also has lpg gas is this easy to get at most garages


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Our van has an oven, and its been used once in 18 months
Are you sure you need one

Alan H


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Oven in motorhome*


Agree with Alan's input, how many people use their inbuilt oven simply as a storage area? Unless you are addicted to cheese on toast and can't live without a grill, a Remoska and\or a skillet can cope with all (well nearly) your cooking requirements. Must admit we do carry a smallish slowcooker crockpot for when the weather is bad (like now in Belgium) and you can just throw a hotpot in and let it slowly cook away.
Mike & Marion


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hymers are brilliant, you will love your van.
You shouldn't need to fit an oven. We didn't have an oven in our Exsis and didn't miss it. I use a remoska (and only 470w) which is brilliant, so much so, I have even bought one for use at home!
LPG is widely available, often at Shell or Total garages plus many other places. I believe LPG POI's are available as a download on this site. If you google Autogas there is a site where you can send off for a book of LPG listed places.
Enjoy.
Sal


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats on your buy. We are very happy with our B544, but (just to be the odd one out) we DO miss an oven. Not enough, though, to go through the hassle of fitting one.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the 544 would be my choice if only the overcab bed came down further, but having great fun reviewing all the models
most european van's don't have an oven our ci for one when we bought it the O/H insisted we bought a free standing one which we carried for about 2000 miles in the ubnderbed storage and never used i don't think she noticed i took it out about a year ago in 4 years it cooked one fray bentos pie.


----------

